
Putin Slams Geoengineering as Uneducated and Against Nature - a-smith
http://yournewswire.com/putin-slams-geoengineering/
======
kirillzubovsky
Perhaps, the reason to be concerned in this case, is one nation's ability to
alter the atmosphere of another nation. For example, should US be able to
deploy persistent array of clouds that block sunlight, that can significantly
impact a nation's ability to exist. What if this cloud can stop vegetables
from growing, drop your temperature by 10 degrees, suck out vitamin D from
your system and get your really depressed? Possibilities are endless, and as
much as it sounds futuristic, it's not. Short-term alterations to the
atmosphere are a perfect weapon.

